# electric



## gunners (Sep 29, 2008)

dose anyone know if UK electric equipment ie TV ,kettle work in Spain


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

YUP - But the plugs will need changing - OR you'll need a lot of Travel Adapters. 

Bear in mind that as of next year ANALOGUE TV will start to die off - as we all move to TDT (FreeVIEW) - Digital. May need to buy a Spanish TDT receiver - ours cost 25Euros.


----------



## gunners (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks so the new TV that i have in the UK will work in Spain?
do you know what i would need to get British channels


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

gunners said:


> do you know what i would need to get british channels


satellite antennas


----------



## gunners (Sep 29, 2008)

will a sky box work


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

gunners said:


> will a sky box work


Yes, if you get someone to put up the correct antenna


----------

